# iPod Touch music stuck on repeat



## shoobi1 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi guys

my ipod touch is stuck on repeat one song. tried everything; there used to be a little icon on the now playing screen that had the repeat symbol and thats how i used to change it but its dissapeared and i can't fix it!

any help would be appreciated


----------



## Castle_Rock (May 15, 2005)

press the album art while playing. The seek, shuffle, and repeat options will appear. Press the function that looks like a racetrack which the repeat button, it should be blue, to deactivate it, that should do the trick.


----------

